# cannondale CAAD9 framesets



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

What colors are available for frames of the CAAD9?


----------



## Bikeauger (Aug 22, 2009)

I am not sure if you can order all individually but you can find pictures and the various colors here:

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/caad9.html


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think it's either the matte black or white like the colors of the CAAD9 1, I may be wrong...


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> I think it's either the matte black or white like the colors of the CAAD9 1, I may be wrong...


Dan's right. These are the colors available in North America. In Europe, you could get the Liquigas team issue instead of the white.


----------



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

What is the retail on CAAD frames?


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

lextek said:


> What is the retail on CAAD frames?


I paid $950 CDN for my 2010 CAAD frameset.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

I looked frames last fall before I ordered my 9-4. I was told $850 for a frame set and a choice of BBQ or white. I wanted the blue 9-5 in a frame set, they said they could do it and swap out the parts, but the fork would be a downgrade.

Call any Cannondale shop to order a frame set.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

850 is pretty good..


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

I am trying to decide between ordering the CAAD 9-4 and taking a credit for the RS10 wheels then upgrading to better hoops through the LBS. On the other hand, buying the frameset and building from scratch. 

Other than the wheels I am happy enough with the CAAD 4 parts specification. Given that I only want to heave the wheels what would some of you do?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

RichieNY said:


> I am trying to decide between ordering the CAAD 9-4 and taking a credit for the RS10 wheels then upgrading to better hoops through the LBS. On the other hand, buying the frameset and building from scratch.
> 
> Other than the wheels I am happy enough with the CAAD 4 parts specification. Given that I only want to heave the wheels what would some of you do?


Buying the 9-4 and swapping wheels sounds like a better approach. $850 for the frameset + probably ~$800 for a Rival groupset with a Force BB30 crank, then you still need handlebars, stem, seatpost, saddle, cables, and wheels. Granted, the Rival group will give you supposedly better brakes than the Tektros that come on the 9-4, but...I don't think it will end up cheaper.

How much credit will your LBS give you for the RS10's? You might be better off selling them privately.

Asad


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

quick question along the same topic. I am interested in the opinions on the caad9-1 versus the 9-4 with upgraded wheels (Ksyrium SL's).


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

asad137 said:


> Buying the 9-4 and swapping wheels sounds like a better approach. $850 for the frameset + probably ~$800 for a Rival groupset with a Force BB30 crank, then you still need handlebars, stem, seatpost, saddle, cables, and wheels. Granted, the Rival group will give you supposedly better brakes than the Tektros that come on the 9-4, but...I don't think it will end up cheaper.
> 
> How much credit will your LBS give you for the RS10's? You might be better off selling them privately.
> 
> Asad


asad137
Thanks - I think you have confirmed what I thought to be the case. I have to check back with LBS on what he is willing to give me for the RS10's. Something about $150 seems to stick in my mind. 

Richie


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

squareslinky said:


> quick question along the same topic. I am interested in the opinions on the caad9-1 versus the 9-4 with upgraded wheels (Ksyrium SL's).


I think this comes down mostly to whether you want SRAM (9-4) or Dura-Ace (9-1).

Asad


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

$150 for those wheels is fine, that is about what you would get on Ebay or CL. Those wheels aren't bad though and you may want to keep them for a winter or commuter set.

To me, the choice between 9-4 and 9-1 came down to SRAM vs. SHIM. I love SRAM and like saving money so I got a 9-4. I already have a great set of wheels so I replaced the RS10s. When I bought my 9-4 I was planning on swapping out a bunch of stuff, like the brakes, tires, bars, stem, etc. but I actually think it is spec'd out nicely. I bought some super light brakes (200 grams) but after they arrived in the mail and I had a chance to use the Tektro's I decided to send them back. The Tektro's work really, really well. I also kept the tires as they seem as good as my Conti 4000s. I would definitely buy the whole bike if I was you. Piecing parts together can be frustrating, expensive and time consuming...time off your bike is NOT good. 

I'll get a pic of my bike posted soon. I put it together with parts from my cross bike (swapped) and Ebay bargains for <$2000 and it is a legit. I got a team deal on the original 9-4, and I can't say what it was.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

squareslinky said:


> quick question along the same topic. I am interested in the opinions on the caad9-1 versus the 9-4 with upgraded wheels (Ksyrium SL's).


CAAD 9/7 with Ksyrium SL wheels turns the bike into a slingshot, once you stand on the pedals...its a wonderful sensation!


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

Todd

Thanks for those insights on the 9-4 spec being pretty decent. I was thinking as well that if I went the full build route that I would end up changing out stuff - but good to hear that I can do so at my leisure and budget. 

Looking forward to the pics.

Richie


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

RichieNY said:


> Todd
> 
> Thanks for those insights on the 9-4 spec being pretty decent. I was thinking as well that if I went the full build route that I would end up changing out stuff - but good to hear that I can do so at my leisure and budget.
> 
> ...


Chiming-in - in my case, by getting the lowest component group...I immediately sold-off all my parts and got almost $500 for:

wheels/tires
fork
Tiagra RD
Sora shift group
cranks
brakes
seatpost
bars

I basically built a 16lb bike for about $600/net.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I ordered a 9-4 today. Can't wait!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Is the only white frame offered the CAAD9 1 frame with the red decals? I really like the CAAD9 6 white frame with the black decals, but I don't want to buy a whole bunch of Tiagra parts that I don't need. I guess that the CAAD9 6 doesn't really cost much more than a frameset anyway, but I don't feel like selling all the parts and would much rather just buy the frame. I would probably buy the black frameset before I would do that anyway; it looks good too. I really like the monochrome paint schemes.


----------

